# Can power pack(like a portable booster) charge ur L\Battery?



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, thinking of buying a power pack\power station write up says-:
Power Station
12-volt DC power supply. This portable and re-chargeable power station has many functions and is ideal for use in the car, home or anywhere a mains supply is not accessible. It can be used to charge a mobile phone, laptop computer or run a radio or CD player. It has 3v, 6v, 9v & 12v DC output. It also has a built in sealed lead acid battery.
P158
£21.75
......So can u charge a battery off 1 of these? ie.full\part charge
cheers pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

With your recent posts I'm losing the plot of what problem you are trying to solve.......

But to answer this one, at best it will part-charge your 110Ah to a tenth of its capacity.

Dave


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Pete, my simple answer would be 'no it can't' but Dave's answer is possibly more accurate  
Phil.


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

Hi dave
basically wild camping , as i have only 1x110 battery(i do have a sinemaster genny but would rather not use it if poss) the quickest way of putting a full or half charge back in the battery as quick as possible 
cheers pete




ps.. after 25 yrs the missus doesn't understand me either
so your in good company !


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

cheers phil


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

Fine. I just can't keep up with "don't want a genny", "perhaps a small genny is the answer", "I've got a genny", "what Zig mains charger panel", "need it for wildcamping", "oops I left a light on and drained the battery - that's the problem" then, having been informed by various people of the ways of charging leisure batteries without a genny or mains charger, you wonder whether connecting a small 12V battery to a large one will do the business instead.

For that's what a power pack is - a small 12V gel battery of around 17Ah capacity. If that is charged and your leisure battery isn't, then a few Ah will transfer to your leisure battery as the terminal voltages equalise.

Dave


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

dave u sound like my wife! my wrist has been slapped in future i will try to b more prepared in my questions and hey am trying to learn maybe not in a orderly fashion but am trying!
and i do appreciate your reply
cheers pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't get me wrong - there is no such thing as a silly question. But you get a more useful answer if there is some explanatory context.

Continue firing away as randomly as you like - but help us to help you.


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

cheers dave unfortunately reading and writing is not one of my better skills as is presenting a question how ever it is never my intention to annoy any one and certainly not with just by asking a question i would prefer not to have a reply than a sarcastic one such as yours
and i do appoliges if i annoyed you
pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

Sarcasm was not my intent; I apologise if that is how it came across.

It is just that in trying to help, one has to understand the exam question in context. I note George in another thread got similarly bemused.

Dave


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Pete, I guess looking at the number of threads you have posted, you have just recently got your Motorhome.

Don't worry, I fear it may be new to you and you are concerned about aspects in general about it.

My advice is just take your time and enjoy it as a new hobby, but don't try to do everything at the same time.

Take one or two things at a time and then move on to the next. You can always do a spot of polishing and then go back to something else! I am sure with your enthusiasm you will have a really nice van when you have it sorted as you want it.

As you have found out there are plenty of people with good experience and knowledge on here who will help you along the way!

Best wishes,

John


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

hi dave couldn't reply back last night couldn't log back on? Hope am still on the chrismas card list! hope to chat again soon and thanks 4 your help god no,s i need it
pete


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

hi dave couldn't reply back last night couldn't log back on? Hope am still on the chrismas card list! hope to chat again soon and thanks 4 your help god no,s i need it
pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

In a nutshell Pete,..

The answer is no,..a portable power pack is used to jump start a vehicle with a flat battery, once that vehicle has restarted, then the vehicle's own charging system will re-charge the battery, providing of course there are no other parameters involved other than a battery in a discharged condition.

Hope that helps,..

Dave


----------

